# Djent Picking



## Jacobine (May 15, 2012)

Ok so I've recently had a breakthrough on a problem im having with tone.
Maybe my tone is good but im just using the wrong picking technique.

I usually do a scrapy kind of pick like that of James Hetfield and Hevy Devy Townsend but I've realized when I do that fast or when djenting it come out overly static-y. 

So,

To all you Djentlemen, How do you pick? Side scrapy or straight perpendicular? 

Also I use Dulop Tortex Sharp .77mm (The Green One) picks. Is that also another reason?

So, How do you pick and what kind of pick do you use?


----------



## JStraitiff (May 15, 2012)

That side scraping thing you're talking about is just a result of bad right hand technique. i find myself angling my pick sometimes and end up getting an unpleasant tone. You're better off teaching yourself to pick properly so you dont get any excess scraping sounds.

The pick itself isnt going to make much of a difference. If you want to pick hard or faster you probably will want a pick with less "give" or flexibility so either a heavier gauge or a harder material. I use nylon jazz IIIs because the shape forces you to use less of the pick and they are hard enough to allow you to pick however you want. I was using gator grip 1.5's before to get the attack i wanted. The jazz's are better for me.


----------



## groovemasta (May 15, 2012)

I play with my pick completely side ways and I think i have a pretty aggressive attack, I think it's more of how hard you do it not the angle.

Also i use stubby 3mm for the most part.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 15, 2012)

^ hes talking about turning the pick sideways so its perpendicular to the string not turning it so youre picking with a different edge.


----------



## groovemasta (May 16, 2012)

Yea aha, it's also how hard you mute you should be able to get a good djent even if your guitar is unplugged.


----------



## Jacobine (May 20, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> That side scraping thing you're talking about is just a result of bad right hand technique. i find myself angling my pick sometimes and end up getting an unpleasant tone. You're better off teaching yourself to pick properly so you dont get any excess scraping sounds.


 
i see what i did wrong. i should have been doing what groovemasta was doing where its like:

l <- thats the string - <- thats the pick l - <- thats them together

i was doing:

l <- string \ <- pick l \ <- them together aka cause of shit tone.


----------



## TheDemonic (May 22, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> I play with my pick completely side ways and I think i have a pretty aggressive attack, I think it's more of how hard you do it not the angle.
> 
> Also i use stubby 3mm for the most part.


 
yes but the pich can were away so stock up on picks


----------



## Dayn (May 22, 2012)

Straight parallel to the strings. No sides, no scraping. Did you mean perpendicular to the _body_? In that case, it depends on the effect I'm going for... I use any angle depending on what I'm doing. Though if I need a good, hard tone, I give it a good punch with my pick downwards towards the fretboard. Gives it a little bit of 'clack', but I use that for dynamic effect.

I use a carbon-fibre max-grip Dunlop Jazz III.


----------



## groovemasta (May 22, 2012)

Yea I go through picks pretty fast I guess, I'm not sure if that questions directed at me but I mean like -|- with the middle line the pick.


----------

